# Che lavoro fate?!



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

che lavoro fate?
come il vostro lavoro influisce nella vostra vita quotidiana?
siete soddisfatti?
avete mai pensato di cambiare?


io ho sempre fatto un tipo di lavoro che per un modo o per l'altro influenzasse e non poco le mie relazioni.
non so nemmeno cosa significhi lavorare per 8 ore, pensi di averlo fatto solo quando avevo 16 per raccogliere mele


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

però non ci hai detto che lavoro fai


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che lavoro fate?
> come il vostro lavoro influisce nella vostra vita quotidiana?
> siete soddisfatti?
> avete mai pensato di cambiare?
> ...


Lo so che è un periodo di cacca e bisogna prendere quello che c'è e baciarsi pure i gomiti quando è discreto. Lo so che quando si è giovani si hanno ambizioni ed è pure cosa buona e giusta e tanto di cappello per tutto il sacrificio che stai facendo.
Però... un consiglio da chi c'è passato: ricorda 'ste due cose qui.
1) Si dovrebbe lavorare per vivere e non vivere per lavorare.
2) Di vita ce ne danno una, gli anni volano che manco ce ne accorgiamo, specie se stiamo sempre a testa bassa.
Se non c'è un minimo di qualità in quella che stiamo vivendo, e abbiamo la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa, è meglio farlo prima che sia troppo tardi. Secondo me.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> però non ci hai detto che lavoro fai


lavoro nella ristorazione, sono sommelier


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo so che è un periodo di cacca e bisogna prendere quello che c'è e baciarsi pure i gomiti quando è discreto. Lo so che quando si è giovani si hanno ambizioni ed è pure cosa buona e giusta e tanto di cappello per tutto il sacrificio che stai facendo.
> Però... un consiglio da chi c'è passato: ricorda 'ste due cose qui.
> 1) Si dovrebbe lavorare per vivere e non vivere per lavorare.
> 2) Di vita ce ne danno una, gli anni volano che manco ce ne accorgiamo, specie se stiamo sempre a testa bassa.
> Se non c'è un minimo di qualità in quella che stiamo vivendo, e abbiamo la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa, è meglio farlo prima che sia troppo tardi. Secondo me.



lo so hai perfettamente ragione.

ma anche salendo di livello fino al massimo che è il manager, comunque alla fine devi passare la giornata al lavoro. questo è il lavoro che si fa.


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lavoro nella ristorazione, sono sommelier


bello 

io sono impiegata in una concessionaria, ma sto inseguendo un sogno... piano piano lo acchiappo


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lo so hai perfettamente ragione.
> 
> ma anche salendo di livello fino al massimo che è il manager, comunque alla fine devi passare la giornata al lavoro. questo è il lavoro che si fa.


anch'io sono abituata alle dodici che arrivano ben oltre a volte ma mi ritengo fortunata perché lo faccio con piacere .


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io sono abituata alle dodici che arrivano ben oltre a volte ma mi ritengo fortunata perché lo faccio con piacere .


ho 28 anni, lavoro da quando ne ho 21.

non ricordo una giornata in cui ho lavorato meno di 10 ore.

in 7 anni ho già lavorato lo stesso tempo necessario ad un impiegato del comune di una quarantina di anni fa per andare in pensione ( i cari baby pensionati!! ).

ma anche io lo faccio con passione, una grandissima passione che è il vino e l'eccellenza nel servizio.


----------



## Dalida (25 Agosto 2014)

faccio un lavoro piuttosto stancante, che non ho scelto ma che faccio  con rigore e che è universalmente considerato uno dei più noiosi. :singleeye:
tuttavia ho sempre pensato che non sia solo il lavoro a qualificare noi stessi ma come diceva Sbriciolata si lavora per vivere e non si vive per lavorare.


----------



## LDS (25 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> faccio un lavoro piuttosto stancante, che non ho scelto ma che faccio  con rigore e che è universalmente considerato uno dei più noiosi. :singleeye:
> tuttavia ho sempre pensato che non sia solo il lavoro a qualificare noi stessi ma come diceva Sbriciolata si lavora per vivere e non si vive per lavorare.


 e sarebbe?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho 28 anni, lavoro da quando ne ho 21.
> 
> non ricordo una giornata in cui ho lavorato meno di 10 ore.
> 
> ...


che bello però che è il tuo lavoro. Posso chiederti un consiglio, qualche volta? A me piace il vino... ma sono solo una cui piace il vino, non un'intenditrice.


----------



## Buscopann (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> che bello però che è il tuo lavoro. Posso chiederti un consiglio, qualche volta? A me piace il vino... *ma sono solo una cui piace il vino, non un'intenditrice*.


Una tavernella insomma 

Buscopann


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *che bello però che è il tuo lavoro. *Posso chiederti un consiglio, qualche volta? A me piace il vino... ma sono solo una cui piace il vino, non un'intenditrice.


Mah. Vabbè che non mi piace il vino.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una tavernella insomma
> 
> Buscopann


non cominciare ad insultare pure tu che già ho Zelig di là


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una tavernella insomma
> 
> Buscopann


Bentornato


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> ho 28 anni, lavoro da quando ne ho 21.
> 
> non ricordo una giornata in cui ho lavorato meno di 10 ore.
> 
> ...


passione e giusta ambizione secondo me in un ragazzo della tua età sono un bello spunto per il futuro


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> passione e giusta ambizione secondo me in un ragazzo della tua età sono un bello spunto per il futuro


Mannaggia che palle sta nonna de merda.


----------



## Vincent Vega (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> lavoro nella ristorazione, sono sommelier



:applauso:

per me allora hai ragione a prescindere!!!!:bere:


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

mi auguro che l'italia sia molto considerata da questo punto di vista; voglio dire che come preparazione , cultura e stile dovremmo occupare un posto di prestigio in questo settore
ti sei preparato qui e sei fuori per lavoro o segui anche corsi fuori ?


----------



## disincantata (25 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> bello
> 
> io sono impiegata in una concessionaria, ma sto inseguendo un sogno... piano piano lo acchiappo


Addestrare cani?


Ti auguro di farcela e appena mi trasferiro'  qui al 100%  mi comprerò un pastore tedesco e tu gli insegnerai  a tenere tutti lontano da me.

Intanto sto preparando un posto adatto per farlo stare bene.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Addestrare cani?
> 
> 
> Ti auguro di farcela e appena mi trasferiro'  qui al 100%  mi comprerò un pastore tedesco e tu gli insegnerai  a tenere tutti lontano da me.
> ...


che bello....hai cambiato idea!


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Vabbè che non mi piace il vino.


Ogni tanto un bicchierino ti farebbe bene... [emoji14]


----------



## zadig (25 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> tu gli insegnerai  a tenere tutti lontano da me.


per quello è meglio una puzzola!


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

zadig ha detto:


> per quello è meglio una puzzola!


che poi sono bellissime.
adoro il cartone animato della puzzola francese: adorable!http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...NqjcreFq529-eyF0CWO7Ydg&bvm=bv.73612305,d.ZGU


----------



## free (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi sono bellissime.
> adoro il cartone animato della puzzola francese: adorable!http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...NqjcreFq529-eyF0CWO7Ydg&bvm=bv.73612305,d.ZGU



vero, adorabile! ma poverinaaaaa!


----------



## zadig (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi sono bellissime.
> adoro il cartone animato della puzzola francese: adorable!http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...NqjcreFq529-eyF0CWO7Ydg&bvm=bv.73612305,d.ZGU


oh, ne ho visti parecchi e li adoro.


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Addestrare cani?
> 
> 
> Ti auguro di farcela e appena mi trasferiro'  qui al 100%  mi comprerò un pastore tedesco e tu gli insegnerai  a tenere tutti lontano da me.
> ...


Ovvio che si cara.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ovvio che si cara.


però Simy... secondo me a Disy va meglio se invece di insegnargli a tenere tutti lontano da lei, gli insegni a selezionare queli da tenere lontano e quelli che... invece... si possono pure avvicinare


----------



## Simy (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> però Simy... secondo me a Disy va meglio se invece di insegnargli a tenere tutti lontano da lei, gli insegni a selezionare queli da tenere lontano e quelli che... invece... si possono pure avvicinare


seeeee ciao. Non sono capace a selezionarli nemmeno per me figurati se riesco a farlo per gli altri


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo so che è un periodo di cacca e bisogna prendere quello che c'è e baciarsi pure i gomiti quando è discreto. Lo so che quando si è giovani si hanno ambizioni ed è pure cosa buona e giusta e tanto di cappello per tutto il sacrificio che stai facendo.
> Però... un consiglio da chi c'è passato: ricorda 'ste due cose qui.
> 1) Si dovrebbe lavorare per vivere e non vivere per lavorare.
> 2) Di vita ce ne danno una, gli anni volano che manco ce ne accorgiamo, specie se stiamo sempre a testa bassa.
> Se non c'è un minimo di qualità in quella che stiamo vivendo, e abbiamo la possibilità di cambiare qualcosa, è meglio farlo prima che sia troppo tardi. Secondo me.


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
quanto hai ragione
qui siam tutti
a sbatterci come zabaioni
per far tornare i tuorli:unhappy:
(D. Abatantuono)


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
> quanto hai ragione
> qui siam tutti
> a sbatterci come zabaioni
> ...


ma ciao carissima come stai? Tutto bene? Ciccio?


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma ciao carissima come stai? Tutto bene? Ciccio?


Ciccio è sempre più Ciccio-ne
a parte i suoi soliti disturbi
sta benissimo: nanna, pappa, cacca
una vitaccia la sua


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio è sempre più Ciccio-ne
> a parte i suoi soliti disturbi
> sta benissimo: nanna, pappa, cacca
> una vitaccia la sua


e tu? Che ci racconti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Ciccio è sempre più Ciccio-ne
> a parte i suoi soliti disturbi
> sta benissimo: *nanna, pappa, cacca*
> una vitaccia la sua



e chi sta meglio di lui?  ciao cara, bentornata


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu? Che ci racconti?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e chi sta meglio di lui?  ciao cara, bentornata


qualcuno la chiama
"vita da cani"...
io sto benino mesi intensi
lavoro, lavoro, lavoro
e poi ancora lavoro:unhappy:
da quello che ho letto
si sta sempre allegri qui:mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> qualcuno la chiama
> "vita da cani"...
> io sto benino mesi intensi
> lavoro, lavoro, lavoro
> ...


ferie niente?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ogni tanto un bicchierino ti farebbe bene... [emoji14]


No.


----------



## perplesso (25 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che lavoro fate?
> come il vostro lavoro influisce nella vostra vita quotidiana?
> siete soddisfatti?
> avete mai pensato di cambiare?
> ...


vendo ghiaccioli al Polo Nord

influisce nel senso che posso organizzare la mia giornata in modo creativo

soddisfatto tutto sommato sì.   sempre meglio che dover prendere ordini da qualche idiota.

sto pensando di fare anche un secondo lavoro,per cui sto prendendo il titolo abilitativo


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ferie niente?


 nada de nada
ma per il principio
di cui tu scrivevi sopra
va bene così
( si fa per dire)
e voi tornati dal mare
super-abbronzati, o
pieni di reumatismi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> nada de nada
> ma per il principio
> di cui tu scrivevi sopra
> va bene così
> ...


io ho beccato un tempo splendido o quasi. Sono stata fortunata.


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io ho beccato un tempo splendido o quasi. Sono stata fortunata.


fortunella Lei
a me il brutto tempo
è caduto a fagiuolo
così non mi è pesato 
il dover lavorare
se poi ci mettiamo il fatto
che Ciccio adora
dormire sui piedi
a prescindere dalla stagione
mi è andata di lusso!


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso:
> quanto hai ragione
> qui siam tutti
> a sbatterci come zabaioni
> ...


Flavietta! :bacissimo: :bacissimo: :bacissimo:
Che bello rileggerti! :amici:


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Sei astemio? O preferisci la birra?


----------



## Flavia (25 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Flavietta! :bacissimo: :bacissimo: :bacissimo:
> Che bello rileggerti! :amici:


ma ciao
ma grazie!
:abbraccio:


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei astemio? O preferisci la birra?


Preferisco la birra, anche se qualche bianco lo apprezzo.


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Preferisco la birra, anche se qualche bianco lo apprezzo.



Bacia bene con il pesce ... che a me piace tanto.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

non starei mai con un uomo che non apprezza un buon bicchiere di rosso


----------



## sienne (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non starei mai con un uomo che non apprezza un buon bicchiere di rosso



Ciao

apprezzare un bicchiere di rosso,
è sinonimo di? ... 


sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non starei mai con un uomo che non apprezza un buon bicchiere di rosso


Neanche lui con te, vecchia bacucca.


----------



## Minerva (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Neanche lui con te, vecchia bacucca.


lui tutti?
eh la madonna:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Preferisco la birra, anche se qualche bianco lo apprezzo.


La birra la tengo di più... però gonfia... la mia preferita è la Guinness.
Il vino bianco lo preferisco al rosso... magari un po' frizzante... oppure quei rossi leggeri tipo Cabernet... Non mi piace il Chianti o il Nero d'Avola però apprezzo un buon Rosso Piceno...
Il prosecco resta il mio preferito.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Agosto 2014)

Per me, il vino, meno bollicine ha e meglio è.


----------



## lolapal (25 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per me, il vino, meno bollicine ha e meglio è.


Vabbé... ognuno si porta la sua bottiglia... [emoji14]


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Vabbé... ognuno si porta la sua bottiglia... [emoji14]


Ottima idea


----------



## spleen (25 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> La birra la tengo di più... però gonfia... la mia preferita è la Guinness.
> Il vino bianco lo preferisco al rosso... magari un po' frizzante... oppure quei rossi leggeri tipo Cabernet... Non mi piace il Chianti o il Nero d'Avola però apprezzo un buon Rosso Piceno...
> Il prosecco resta il mio preferito.


Il prosecco è un concentrato di cancerogeni.
Se proprio vuoi bere un buon vino bianco veneto prova con il verduzzo
c'è anche in versione "frizzantina"
provare per credere.


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi auguro che l'italia sia molto considerata da questo punto di vista; voglio dire che come preparazione , cultura e stile dovremmo occupare un posto di prestigio in questo settore
> ti sei preparato qui e sei fuori per lavoro o segui anche corsi fuori ?


l'italia è lontana anni luce, ma anni luce dalla francia.

non siamo in grado di gestire una ceppa.

è una vergogna.

una settimana in toscana in vacanza a visitare le migliori cantine d'Italia, una delusione incredibile.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Agosto 2014)

faccio il parcheggiatore abusivo molto gratificante, impegnativo, aspetto la macchina del "porco-zelig"e la graffio tutta.


----------



## zadig (26 Agosto 2014)

vendo accendini ai semafori e, se non incasso abbastanza, anche le rose nei ristoranti.
Ma ho in progetto di ampliare la mia attività e prendere un dipendente: Fritty.
Lui lo mando in Africa a drizzare le banane che poi importo in Italia, vendendole a caro prezzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

io faccio il killer. Normalmente su commissione, ma a volte per diletto.


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2014)

*Bè*

Io faccio un lavoro particolare.In gergo sono chiamato"eliminatore"nella pratica devo scovare coglioni e pezzi di merda nel reale e nel virtuale,il mio compito e di annientarli e renderli inoffensivi,nella peggiore delle ipotesi sopprimerli.La mia presenza su questo forum era riferibile alla presenza di coglioni che grazie al mio estenuante lavoro si è sensibilmente ridotta...siam ad un paio di elementi uno in particolare...ormai ridotto ai minimi termini.


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio un lavoro particolare.In gergo sono chiamato"eliminatore"nella pratica devo scovare coglioni e pezzi di merda nel reale e nel virtuale,il mio compito e di annientarli e renderli inoffensivi,nella peggiore delle ipotesi sopprimerli.La mia presenza su questo forum era riferientrazione di coglioni che grazie al mio estenuante lavoro si è sensibilmente ridotta...siam ad un paio di elementi uno in particolare...ormai ridotto ai minimi termini.


Ahahah io amo il tuo lavoro. Buongiorno oscu'


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> l'italia è lontana anni luce, ma anni luce dalla francia.
> 
> non siamo in grado di gestire una ceppa.
> 
> ...


sono cose che mi fanno girare le balle non sai quanto


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> Ahahah io amo il tuo lavoro. Buongiorno oscu'


Usurante...molto usurante....dicono che sono portato,riconosco coglioni a distanza.:up:


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usurante...molto usurante....dicono che sono portato,riconosco coglioni a distanza.:up:


Ognuno ha le sue predisposizioni


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue predisposizioni


Ne parlavo ieri di predisposizioni lavorative...ora faccio un lavoro che rientra nelle mie predisposizioni perfettamente. E' quello che mi riesce bene e mi viene naturale e per il quale sembro nata.
Ricordo che fin da piccola le mie amiche mi dicevano "tu dovresti fare questo"...ho cercato in ogni modo di discostarmi, poi la vita mi ha portato nella situazione di farlo sul serio.
A me non piace, ma mi viene bene.
I miei sogni erano proprio tutt'altro...


----------



## Homer (26 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio un lavoro particolare.In gergo sono chiamato"eliminatore"nella pratica devo scovare coglioni e pezzi di merda nel reale e nel virtuale,il mio compito e di annientarli e renderli inoffensivi,nella peggiore delle ipotesi sopprimerli.La mia presenza su questo forum era riferibile alla presenza di coglioni che grazie al mio estenuante lavoro si è sensibilmente ridotta...siam ad un paio di elementi uno in particolare...ormai ridotto ai minimi termini.


E ti pagano per farlo?? :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io faccio un lavoro particolare.In gergo sono chiamato"eliminatore"nella pratica devo scovare coglioni e pezzi di merda nel reale e nel virtuale,il mio compito e di annientarli e renderli inoffensivi,nella peggiore delle ipotesi sopprimerli.La mia presenza su questo forum era riferibile alla presenza di coglioni che grazie al mio estenuante lavoro si è sensibilmente ridotta...siam ad un paio di elementi uno in particolare...ormai ridotto ai minimi termini.


questo posto è troppo piccolo per noi due


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io faccio il killer. Normalmente su commissione, ma a volte per diletto.


Invidio il tuo Self control  non potrei mai rivestire questa figura professionale farei una strage


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Agosto 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Invidio il tuo Self control  non potrei mai rivestire questa figura professionale farei una strage


in effetti a volte la tentazione è forte. Ci vogliono nervi saldi e sangue freddo. Non è un lavoro per tutti(cit. Lothar)


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono cose che mi fanno girare le balle non sai quanto



anche a me!

c'è tanto potenziale in italia, gestito da dei deficienti, non si ha alcun rispetto per il turista, alcun spirito imprenditoriale con il professionista e l'unica cosa che conta è mettersi in tasca 50 euro subito così siamo tutti contenti.

è una cosa vergognosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne parlavo ieri di predisposizioni lavorative...ora faccio un lavoro che rientra nelle mie predisposizioni perfettamente. *E' quello che mi riesce bene e mi viene naturale e per il quale sembro nata.
> *Ricordo che fin da piccola le mie amiche mi dicevano "tu dovresti fare questo"...ho cercato in ogni modo di discostarmi, poi la vita mi ha portato nella situazione di farlo sul serio.
> A me non piace, ma mi viene bene.
> I miei sogni erano proprio tutt'altro...


Portare una Punto a metano è il traguardo per tutti, in effetti.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Portare una Punto a metano è il traguardo per tutti, in effetti.


Ci ho pensato a fare la taxista, sarei predisposta pure a quello...ma quando mi sono informata mi hanno detto che prendere la licenza equivale a comprarsi una villa sui colli bolognesi, al che ho lasciato perdere...


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato a fare la taxista, sarei predisposta pure a quello...ma quando mi sono informata mi hanno detto che prendere la licenza equivale a comprarsi una villa sui colli bolognesi, al che ho lasciato perdere...


Bè fai in nero con quella app famosa che non mi ricordo.


----------



## Nicka (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè fai in nero con quella app famosa che non mi ricordo.


Ci ho pensato!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè fai in nero con quella app famosa che non mi ricordo.


Bla bla car?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato!


E vai allora.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Agosto 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bla bla car?


Boh qualcosa. Io con una app affitto il cesso a turisti paganti.


----------



## oscuro (26 Agosto 2014)

*Si*



Homer ha detto:


> E ti pagano per farlo?? :mexican:


SI


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

povero il mio thread...

questa sera quando rientrerò si parlerà di orsi, viaggi su marte e forse anche di acquedotti in libia....
siete andati talmente ot che posso modificare il titolo in

*"l'andro dell'ot"*


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in effetti a volte la tentazione è forte. Ci vogliono nervi saldi e sangue freddo. Non è un lavoro per tutti(cit. Lothar)


Concordo e qui ci è tanto da fare


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> povero il mio thread...
> 
> questa sera quando rientrerò si parlerà di orsi, viaggi su marte e forse anche di acquedotti in libia....
> siete andati talmente ot che posso modificare il titolo in
> ...


pare che l'argomento lavoro risulti ostico, molto più it  il sesso


----------



## LDS (26 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> pare che l'argomento lavoro risulti ostico, molto più it  il sesso


secondo me è colpa dell'Italia.....


----------



## Minerva (26 Agosto 2014)

:unhappy:





LDS ha detto:


> secondo me è colpa dell'Italia.....


----------



## passante (27 Agosto 2014)

io lavoro in azienda. e in questa fase è tutto detto  

però il mio lavoro mi piace e quindi, nonostante lo stress, sono contento.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Agosto 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io faccio il killer. Normalmente su commissione, ma a volte per diletto.


Poi quando finisci chiami me, Mr Wolf, che organizzo la pulizia della scena del crimine


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2014)

Faccio cose. Vedo gente. Stringo mani.


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2014)

io faccio l'impiegata di giorno e la escort di notte (secondo il mio ex marito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


----------



## Tubarao (27 Agosto 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io faccio l'impiegata di giorno e la escort di notte (secondo il mio ex marito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl


E ti ha mollata ???? Il pane sempre a chi non ha i denti


----------



## viola di mare (27 Agosto 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E ti ha mollata ???? Il pane sempre a chi non ha i denti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: capito come??????????


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2014)

Io faccio l'artista... non retribuita.
Faccio anche l'assistenza domiciliare ai miei... non retribuita.
Faccio anche la cuoca, la cameriera e la donna delle pulizie per Marito e Figlia... non retribuita.
Vado a letto con Marito... in cambio di vitto e alloggio e le mance le uso per le sigarette.
:carneval::carneval:

Faccio la mamma... e i baci spontanei che mi dà Figlia sono la migliore retribuzione del mondo!


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*Si*

Pensandoci ho anche l'abilitazione a squartare suini.....


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io faccio l'artista... non retribuita.
> Faccio anche l'assistenza domiciliare ai miei... non retribuita.
> Faccio anche la cuoca, la cameriera e la donna delle pulizie per Marito e Figlia... non retribuita.
> Vado a letto con Marito... in cambio di vitto e alloggio e le mance le uso per le sigarette.
> ...


Spero che di baci te ne dia anche il marito, e tanti, te li meriti.


----------



## Homer (27 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensandoci ho anche l'abilitazione a squartare suini.....



Ma hai fatto un corso??? O ci si arriva per "anzianità" e meriti sul "campo"? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (27 Agosto 2014)

*homer*

Esperienza sul campo,fidati!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Agosto 2014)

Ho letto "a squirtare suini" e la frase ha assunto magicamente tutt'altro senso.


----------



## Nicka (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho letto "a squirtare suini" e la frase ha assunto magicamente tutt'altro senso.


Contando la durata orgasmica dei suini oltre ad assumere tutt'altro senso ci sarebbe da assumere pure Noè e l'Arca per diluvio universale prossimo venturo!


----------



## ilnikko (27 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho letto "a squirtare suini" e la frase ha assunto magicamente tutt'altro senso.


:rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (27 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Spero che di baci te ne dia anche il marito, e tanti, te li meriti.


Beh sì, dai... non posso lamentarmi... li metto da parte per la pensione...


----------



## Dalida (27 Agosto 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> e sarebbe?


faccio più o meno la commercialista.


----------



## Frithurik (27 Agosto 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io faccio l'artista... non retribuita.
> Faccio anche l'assistenza domiciliare ai miei... non retribuita.
> Faccio anche la cuoca, la cameriera e la donna delle pulizie per Marito e Figlia... non retribuita.
> Vado a letto con Marito... in cambio di vitto e alloggio e le mance le uso per le sigarette.
> ...


*
*:abbraccio:


----------



## Suino4ever (27 Agosto 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensandoci ho anche l'abilitazione a squartare suini.....


come pensi di squartarmi??? Pauraaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## LDS (28 Agosto 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho letto "a squirtare suini" e la frase ha assunto magicamente tutt'altro senso.


mi hai strappato un sorriso.
cosa che non capitava da un po'


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Agosto 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> faccio più o meno la commercialista.


no, aspè. Più o meno? Sai com'è, uno un commercialista se l'immagina preciso...


----------



## free (28 Agosto 2014)

mi occupo di immobili a 360°...vabbè, con le tasse attuali, a 90°, sob


----------



## Fantastica (28 Agosto 2014)

free ha detto:


> mi occupo di immobili a 360°...vabbè, con le tasse attuali, a 90°, sob


L'importante è non stare immobile a 90°, tranquilla.


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che lavoro fate?
> come il vostro lavoro influisce nella vostra vita quotidiana?
> siete soddisfatti?
> avete mai pensato di cambiare?
> ...


Toh! Mi imbatto adesso in questa discussione.
Non è banale come tema, ecco quello che penso:

1. Che lavoro fate: sono una responsabile budget/amministrativa. 
2. Il mio lavoro è... croce e delizia... più delizia che croce, comunque gli aspetti "no" non mancano... 
Comunque, in sintesi:


PRO DEL MIO LAVOROCONTRO DEL MIO LAVOROMette meglio in evidenza le palle che so di avere ma che in altre occasioni non serve tirar fuori così spesso  :carneval:Io lavoro nel settore pubblico e la mentalità è quella... sei comunque circondato da gente ottusa che non vuole lavorare bene ed imparare ed evolversi, tanto il posto fisso non glielo leva nessuno.
E' un lavoro che sembra banale ma che invece - se fatto bene - è molto variegato. Ogni caso non è mai uguale ai precedenti.Se ti incazzi apertamente per il motivo che ho appena elencato, nel nostro ambiente passi subito dalla parte del torto nel senso che fai la figura di quello che vuole rompere una già difficile pax domestica. E quindi è un continuo esercizio di ipocrisia e dover ingoiare rospi.Ti insegna a non essere superficiale mai. Se ti poni in modo superficiale, i casini sono dietro l'angolo. E di sicuro non farai mai strada.Eccessiva importanza data all'aspetto gerarchico. Se sei un testa di cazzo con livello superiore al mio, hai comunque sempre ragione e quindi se voglio contrastarti non posso prenderti di petto ma piuttosto trovare vie traverse.E' un lavoro dove serve aggiornamento continuo e quindi è un continuo dover studiare le novità nel settore e tenersi sempre al passo .E' un lavoro dove serve aggiornamento continuo e quindi è un continuo dover studiare le novità nel settore (anche Sabato e Domenica ) e tenersi sempre al passo :carneval::carneval:.

Se sono soddisfatta? Sì, per ora.
Penso di cambiare? Sì, non adesso ma nel giro di 3 anni.


ari


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> L'importante è non stare immobile a 90°, tranquilla.


:rotfl::rotfl:Tremenda


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io faccio l'artista... non retribuita.
> Faccio anche l'assistenza domiciliare ai miei... non retribuita.
> Faccio anche la cuoca, la cameriera e la donna delle pulizie per Marito e Figlia... non retribuita.
> Vado a letto con Marito... in cambio di vitto e alloggio e le mance le uso per le sigarette.
> ...


Fumi ?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Settembre 2014)

Io ho a che fare con bilanci e tribunali per sintetizzare molto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Toh! Mi imbatto adesso in questa discussione.
> Non è banale come tema, ecco quello che penso:
> 
> 1. Che lavoro fate: sono una responsabile budget/amministrativa.
> ...


Ma questa tabella l'hai fatta apposta per rispondere a questo thread?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Settembre 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> come pensi di squartarmi??? Pauraaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Come si fa a squartare quel grugnetto???


----------



## aristocat (13 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma questa tabella l'hai fatta apposta per rispondere a questo thread?


Sì, è facilissimo,
quando tu componi un messaggio basta cliccare sul tasto appena sotto il Bold-grassetto...
e ti fai la tua tabella in un batter d'occhio


----------



## Suino4ever (13 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come si fa a squartare quel grugnetto???


Quando non riescono ad esprimersi con le parole, arrivano alle mani... vogliono prevaricare verso tutti, e sono intolleranti verso chi è diverso. 
ciao clem, ti mando un abbraccio suino:up::up::up:


----------



## rewindmee (13 Settembre 2014)

LDS ha detto:


> che lavoro fate?
> come il vostro lavoro influisce nella vostra vita quotidiana?
> siete soddisfatti?
> avete mai pensato di cambiare?


Roba di informatica
Poco, riesco a staccare col cervello quando sono fuori portata dalla wifi del lavoro (c'è gente che se lo sogna la notte...)
Sì, specialmente in questo periodo...
Riesco a coltivare la mia vera passione (la scrittura) nel resto della giornata, quindi no...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Sì, è facilissimo,
> quando tu componi un messaggio basta cliccare sul tasto appena sotto il Bold-grassetto...
> e ti fai la tua tabella in un batter d'occhio


Eh?

ma perché dovrei fare una tabella? Già faccio casino quando devo fare le tabelle per scrivere i risultati degli esami... Mi ci mancano le tabelle per rispondere ai post... No thanks.


----------



## aristocat (14 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh?
> 
> ma perché dovrei fare una tabella? Già faccio casino quando devo fare le tabelle per scrivere i risultati degli esami... Mi ci mancano le tabelle per rispondere ai post... No thanks.


Boh!! Me l'hai chiesto te! Pensavo ti interessasse


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Settembre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Boh!! Me l'hai chiesto te! Pensavo ti interessasse


É che mi sembrava strano rispondere ad una domanda su un forum con una tabella... Non l'avevo mai visto fare a nessuno... Secondo te non è una cosa strana?


----------



## aristocat (14 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> É che mi sembrava strano rispondere ad una domanda su un forum con una tabella... Non l'avevo mai visto fare a nessuno... Secondo te non è una cosa strana?


Eh sì, della serie, o famo strano ... E' che facevo prima così invece di scrivere e scrivere...


----------

